# 5. Schinder(hannes) - MTB - Superbike



## strecken-guru (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

die Planungen fÃ¼r unsere Geburtstagsveranstaltung sind abgeschlossen. Der GroÃteil an Genehmigungen unter Dach und Fach. 
Also LOS GEHTS
Vorab noch eine Ãnderung:
 Der Kid`s- Marathon findet in diesem Jahr bereits am Samstag 16.Mai statt.
Wegen der hohen Teilnehmerzahl von knap 100 Kindern ist es uns nicht mehr mÃ¶glich, beide Veranstaltungen an einem Tag zu starten.

Alles weiter siehe unten und auf unsere HP:http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike_09.aspx


Samstag 16.Mai 2009
KidÂ´s Matratho
Altersklasse 2002-2004 
 Strecke 2 km
  Runden 1
  Start 15.00 Uhr  AnmeldeschluÃ 14.30

Altersklasse 1999-2001
 Strecke  4 km
  Runden 2
 Start  15.30 Uhr AnmeldeschluÃ 15.00


Altersklasse 1996-1998
  Strecke   6 km
 Runden  3
 Start   16.00 Uhr AnmeldeschluÃ 15.30


Startgeld Kids: 6 â¬ | Nachmeldung: 8 â¬ bis 14.30 Uhr
Jedes Kind erhÃ¤lt Startnummer, Urkunde und eine Portion Nudeln | Pokale gibt es fÃ¼r die ersten drei jedes Jahrganges

ab 18.00 Uhr: Biker-Party am Startort mit Startnummernausgabe, Fachsimpeln und Nudelparty. Es gibt Infos zur Strecke, u. a. werden ein Video der Strecke sowie der Film von 2008 gezeigt. FÃ¼r Essen und Trinken ist natÃ¼rlich auch gesorgt.
IBC + DIMB Stammtisch



Sonntag, 17.5.09

NEU: MARATHON 2009 93 km | ca 2300 Hm | Start: 8.30 Uhr

Halbmarathon 2009
67 km | ca 1640 Hm | Start: 9.00 Uhr

Kurzstrecke 2009
38 km | ca 820 Hm | Start: 9.30 Uhr

Startgeld und Anmeldung 


Marathon
 18 â¬ Nachmeldung 21 â¬
 Nachmeldngen bis 8.00 Uhr
 Start 8.30 Uhr

Halbmarathon
 17 â¬ Nachmeldung 20 â¬
 Nachmeldngen bis  8.30 Uhr
 Start  9.00 Uhr 

Kurzstrecke
 16 â¬ Nachmeldung 19 â¬
 Nachmeldngen bis  9.00 Uhr
 Start 9.30 Uhr 

Das Anmeldeformular wird ab Mitte Januar freigeschaltet. Voranmeldungen sind bis Mittwoch, 13. Mai mÃ¶glich. Nachmeldungen dann samstags und am Renntag.

Im Startgeld enthalten: Startnummer, Pokale fÃ¼r die ersten 3 in jeder Altersgruppe, Urkunden fÃ¼r alle Teilnehmer, Verlosung, Verpflegung auf der Strecke mit Bananen, Riegel, Wasser, Schorle, Tee usw. Nach Zielankunft unsere suuuper Nudels mit extra lecker SoÃe und Parmesan.

â¦ fÃ¼r die ersten 300 bezahlten Anmeldungen bei Kurzstrecke, Halbmarathon und Marathon ein Veranstaltungs T- Shirt

In diesem Sinne 

Der 5. Schinder(hannes) MTB Super Bike ist auch dieses Jahr wieder das Ziel

Die besten GrÃ¼Ãe vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Januar 2009)

Freu mich schon, vor allem auf 93 km !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (25. Januar 2009)

Moin,

ich wünsche mir von Herzen.....zusätzliche Töpfchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im Start/Ziel Bereich und Tausch Flaschen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 auf der Strecke. Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte,  Bitte!!!!

Gruß k67


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Januar 2009)

Freue mich schon wieder auf eines der schönsten Rennen des Jahres und hoffe diesmal auf einen fieberfreien Start. Etwas mehr Sanitäreinrichtungen wären übrigens wirklich nicht schlecht. Tauschflaschen brauch ich nicht unbedingt. Unter gleichen Bedingungen hat da jeder den gleichen Zeitaufwand mit Nachfüllen.


----------



## sun909 (26. Januar 2009)

Hi,
habe ich ihn ubersehen oder ist der Link für die Anmeldung noch nicht online?

Grüße


----------



## Otzi (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo Strecken-Guru,

schön daß es dieses Jahr eine richtige Langstrecke gibt. 

Fahre zum dritten Mal mit und habe aber noch einen Punkt zur Verbesserung, *die Beschilderung*. Vor einem Abzweig, vor allem wenn man mit Speed ankommt, wäre eine bessere Beschilderung erforderlich. Kann mich an mindestens zwei Stellen erinnern, an denen man sehr schnell ist und dann plötzlich ein Abzeig nach links kommt. Jedesmal vorbeigerauscht. Da wäre eine Vorwarnung durch ein zusätzliches Schild 50 m vor dem Abzweig sehr sinnvoll, vor allem für die Fahrer die in der Spitzengruppe oder alleine fahren und keinen "Vorausfahrenden" haben. Und die Schilder könnten auch etwas größer sein...

Ansonsten spitze Veranstaltung.

Gruß Otzi


----------



## Manfred (26. Januar 2009)

Ich komme auf jeden Fall.
Wäre mein fünftes SchinderhannesMarathon und hoffentlich der dritte Sieg und der vierte Podestplatz bei Euch. 
Bin viele Kilometer alleine gefahren und habe mich noch nie verfahren. Ausnahme letztes Jahr, da hat einer ein Schild verdreht und ich bin als letzter einer 10 Manngruppe falsch abgebogen, dafür könnt ihr Veranstalter nichts.
Kidsrace am Samstag wäre echt schade. Meine Marie hatte letztes Jahr riesen Spaß als jüngste Teilnehmerin. Wir haben eine Anreise von 100 Km und werden Samstag für das Kidsrace nicht kommen.


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (26. Januar 2009)

Finde den Link zwecks Anmeldung auch nicht !


----------



## Otzi (27. Januar 2009)

Manfred schrieb:


> Ich komme auf jeden Fall.
> Wäre mein fünftes SchinderhannesMarathon und hoffentlich der dritte Sieg und der vierte Podestplatz bei Euch.
> Bin viele Kilometer alleine gefahren und habe mich noch nie verfahren. Ausnahme letztes Jahr, da hat einer ein Schild verdreht und ich bin als letzter einer 10 Manngruppe falsch abgebogen, dafür könnt ihr Veranstalter nichts.
> Kidsrace am Samstag wäre echt schade. Meine Marie hatte letztes Jahr riesen Spaß als jüngste Teilnehmerin. Wir haben eine Anreise von 100 Km und werden Samstag für das Kidsrace nicht kommen.



Du hast letztes Jahr gewonnen, weil ich mich verfahren habe... 

Gruß Otzi


----------



## null.ahnung (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo Strecken-guru,

auch meine komplette Familie wird bei Euch einfallen und die Starterlisten auffüllen. Auch wenn die Schwiegermama traurig ist, dass die Kids Rennen am Sonntag wegfallen. Wir werden aber trotz 70km Anreise versuchen zusätzlich am Samstag zu kommen und nach den Kids Rennen noch ein bisschen Schinderhannes-Luft auf der Party zu schnuppern.

Und ich hoffe und erwarte das Ihr Euren hart erarbeiteten Status als meinen Lieblings-Marathon (zusammen mit dem Erbeskopf) auch haltet! 

Viele Grüsse 
Oliver


----------



## KTM Driver (27. Januar 2009)

hi, ich würd mich anmelden, jedoch kann ich auf euerer hp noch keinen anmeldelink finden, stellt ihn bitte hier ein, oder sagt hier bescheid, sobald die anmeldung frei geschaltet ist,

mfg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (28. Januar 2009)

Otzi schrieb:


> Du hast letztes Jahr gewonnen, weil ich mich verfahren habe...
> 
> Gruß Otzi



Ich habe mich an dieser Stelle auch verfahren, nur hatte ich bei diesen unfreiwilligen Ausflug den größten Nutzen, wenn man als letzter in eine Sackgasse reinfährt und als erster raus kommt. Das Rennen war aber über 50 Km und mein Vorsprung auf den zweiten meiner AK war doch einpaar Minuten.

P.S. habe nur meine AK gewonnen. Christian war einige Minuten schneller als ich.


----------



## sun909 (31. Januar 2009)

Hm,
für die Kids finde ich es schade, dass ihnen jetzt das große Publikum verwehrt bleibt-und auch vielen Nicht-Ubernachtern die Möglichkeit, die Familie mit einzubeziehen.

Aber ab einer gewissen Größe wird es wahrscheinlich zu schwierig mit den Startzeiten, das sieht man z.B. bei Inline Marathons auch oft.

Wie schaut es denn mit dem Anmeldelink aus? Hat den jemand entdeckt  ?

Grüße


----------



## kona86 (1. Februar 2009)

Der Anmeldelink wird wohl Mitte Februar kommen - ich denke Thomas hat sich einfach vertippt - Sorry!


----------



## strecken-guru (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo alle miteinander,

zur Anmeldung:

Habe mich  nicht einfach vertippt ( KONA )
geplannt war Mitte Januar,steht auch auf unserer HP. Allerdings werden wir ein neues Anmeldesystem verwenden. Und daran hängt es momentan.
Wir hoffen auf die kommende Woche.
Also bitte etwas Geduld 

zur Beschilderung:
teilweise wird es neue Schilder geben.

*Zum Kid`s Marathon.*

97 Kinder in 3 Altersklassen im Massenstart.
Allein das war schon schwierig genug, ABER der *Zieleinlauf*

Wir hatten nicht genug Augen, Hände...Helfer um die Kid`s entsprechend ihrer Altersklasse ins Ziel zu lotsen. Einige sind zuviel gefahren, andere vorbei gefahren und nicht in die Wertung gekommen. 

Wir haben nach der Veranstaltung einige Beschwerden von Eltern und Trainern bekommen.
Zusätzlich war es einfach nur Glück, dass sich beim Zieleinlauf keiner verletzt hat.

Sonntags können die Kinder nur zusammen starten. Starts nach Altersklassen mit verschiedenen Zeiten sind, wegen des kurzen Zeitfenster nicht möglich.

Für uns stand zur Debatte: entweder Samstag oder gar nicht.

Am Samstag bieten wir den Kindern einen ordentlichen Start mit einer 
RICHTIGEN ZEITNAHME
wir nehmen uns für die Kid´s richtig Zeit. Siegerehrung im Zelt und und und...
Sicher kann  der ein oder andere wegen der weiten Anreise nur Sonntag oder vielleicht auch gar nicht kommen.Sorry, dann ist es so.
Wir sind verantwortlich für die Sicherheit der Kinder
     Wir wollen auch den Kid`s eine vernünftige Veranstaltung bieten.


In diesem Sinne 

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru  

Spaß für alle ist das Ziel


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Februar 2009)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> *Zum Kid`s Marathon.*
> 
> 97 Kinder in 3 Altersklassen im Massenstart.
> Allein das war schon schwierig genug, ABER der *Zieleinlauf*
> ...


 
Kids sind für unserem Sport lebenswichtig, von daher ist es wichtig das man ihnen eine Bühne bietet.
So wie ihr das macht ist es Spitze, das sollten sich mal andere Vereine als Beispiel nehmen.

Das es so auf 2 Tage verteilt ist wo die Eltern erst Sonntags fahren ist natürlich unglücklich, aber eine andere Lösung gibts wohl nicht.


----------



## null.ahnung (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo Streckenguru,

ich sehe es ähnlich wie der fl.Löwe. Für uns persönlich wäre es schöner und praktischer gewesen, die Kid´s-Rennen wären Sonntags, aber wenn es logistisch nicht möglich ist, ist es eben so. Und wenn wir für uns Erw. die Anreise in Kauf nehmen, dann tuen wir das für die Kid´s eben Samstags nochmal.


Viele Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (2. Februar 2009)

Es ist echt schade mit den KIDs-Race. Meine Marie ist letztes Jahr mitgefahren und es hat ihr als jüngste Fahrerin rießig Spass gemacht. Wie der Zieleinlauf war kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich selber im Rennen war. Aber bei der Siegerehrung habe ich sehr viele Pänz gesehen. 
Aber wenn es beim Hauptrennen nicht geht, dann geht es nicht, schade, aber der Veranstalter muß das besser wissen. Wir werden Samstag aber nicht kommen, weil die Anreise aus Bonn etwas zu weit ist und meine Marie am Samstag einen anderen Termin hat.


----------



## Chr!s (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich finde die Entscheidung, das Kinder- (bzw. Schnupperrennen) auf Samstag zu legen, sehr gut. Schon in den vergangenen Jahren hatten wir die Thematik schon mehrmals angesprochen und festgestellt, dass es eben nicht für alle die optimale Lösung gibt.
Wie u.a. Manfred schon sagte, manche Kinder werden Sa nicht kommen, weil die Anreise zu groß ist. In anderen Fällen würde manchem Betreuer sonntags der eigene Start beim Marathon verwehrt, wenn er sich um die Kinder kümmern müsste. 
Die Größe des Publikums wird sich zum vergangenen Jahr nicht unterscheiden, zumal ja alle Langstrecken beim Start der Kinder schon unterwegs waren.
Der Ablauf letztes Jahr war schon chaotisch und von daher ist es wirklich ideal, die Klassen getrennt bzw. in verschiedenen Läufen starten zu lassen, ihnen die volle Aufmerksamkeit zu widmen und somit eine perfekten Wettkampf anzustreben. Seid euch sicher, das wird honoriert, nicht nur von den Teilnehmern, die Sponsoren dürften das Potential solcher Kinderveranstaltungen mittlerweile auch erkannt haben. (sollten es zumindest) Denn wie Pierre richtig sagte, die Kinder sind auch in unserem Sport die Zukunft.

Durch die verschiedenen Läufe wäre es auch möglich, die Strecke je nach Alter auch ein bißchen zu modifizieren. Wie man weiß, finden sich auf der Einführungsschleife zum Marathon ja auch schon ein paar Schikanen.

Vorab schonmal vielen Dank an die Organisatoren, dass sie sich dazu entschieden haben, zwei volle Tage diese Veranstaltung zu stemmen. Respekt.

Wir freuen uns auf beide Tage!
Beste Grüße und viel Erfolg bei den Vorbereitungen.

*Chr!S*


----------



## Cecil974 (3. Februar 2009)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo Streckenguru,
> 
> ich sehe es ähnlich wie der fl.Löwe. Für uns persönlich wäre es schöner und praktischer gewesen, die Kid´s-Rennen wären Sonntags, aber wenn es logistisch nicht möglich ist, ist es eben so. Und wenn wir für uns Erw. die Anreise in Kauf nehmen, dann tuen wir das für die Kid´s eben Samstags nochmal.
> Viele Grüsse
> Oliver



Da kann ich dir leider nicht Recht geben. Ich finds ne tolle Sache, dass das Kids Rennen nun separat läuft. Denn dann haben wir Eltern auch die Möglichkeit die Kids beim Rennen zu sehen und nicht nur - wie in unserem Fall - die Oma weil wir beide auf der Strecke sind  Da fahre ich dann auch gerne zweimal nach Emmelshausen. Lohnen tut es sich allemal 

Viele Grüße TINA


----------



## Dicke Wade (4. Februar 2009)

du hast es gut. du hast noch ne oma


----------



## dickerbert (9. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde ja die meisten Internetauftritte der Marathons sehr unübersichtlich. Diese Seite finde ich jetzt ausnahmsweise mal übersichtlich, nur fehlt leider eine Angabe bzw ich bin zu blind dafür.
Wo ist denn überhaupt der Start? 

Und: Ab wann ist die Strecke ausgeschildert bzw gibt es eine Streckenführung vorab? Da ich eh aus der Nähe komme, würde ich das in dem Fall sehr gerne in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## rayc (10. Februar 2009)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> Sonntag, 17.5.09
> 
> NEU: MARATHON 2009 93 km | ca 2300 Hm | Start: 8.30 Uhr
> 
> ...



@strecken-guru,
Kannst du mehr zur neuen Marathon-Strecke sagen?
Ich bin bisher 3mal die Halbmarathon-Strecke gefahren.
Ist die Marathon Strecke eine einzige Runde oder eine Kombination aus Halbmarathon-Strecke und Teil der Kurzstrecke?

Tauesche ich mich oder wurden die Anmeldegebuehren angehoben?

Steht inzwiwschen fest ab wann die Anmeldung laeuft?

Wenn die Teilnehmnerzahlen weiter so stark steigen solltet ihr ueber Startbloecke nachdenken!

Ray


----------



## rayc (10. Februar 2009)

okay, eben den neuen Newsletter erhalten.

Es gibt wohl Probleme mit der Streckengenehmigung, das ist wohl der Grund der Verzoegerung.

Ray


----------



## strecken-guru (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen 

Also.... *die Anmeldung*.. ...soweit steht alles und wir
gehen zu 90% noch vor dem Wochende ins Netz. 
Info bekommt Ihr über unsere News Letter und natürlich hier im Forum.

@rayc
Nur ein kleiner Teil der Marathonstrecke wurde uns von einer Ortsgemeinde, mit fadenscheinigen Gründen verweigert und die Durchfahrt verboten. ( für die Veranstaltung) Wie würden Euch diesen Abschnitt, teufel:auf Wunsch) bei der Streckenvorstellung zeigen.

Marathon, Halbmarathon und Kurzstrecke sind die ersten ca 27 Kilometer gleich. Auch der Schluß von Halb- und Marathon wird zusammen gefahren.
Streckenteilungen sind ausgeschildert und durch Streckenposten unterstützt.
Streckenkontrollen haben wir auf allen Strecken erhöht.
Im Marathon sind einige Highlights enthalten die Hm`s verändern sich nur gering.Nur eins ist sicher  EINFACH KANN JEDER


Anmeldegebuehren angehoben?:

Ja haben wir : Kurzstrecke 1,- / Halbmarathon 2,- und die Nachmeldegebühr.

Das wurde auch notwendig, da wir in Punkto Sicherheit, Beschilderung und und und ....um einiges verbessert und erweitert haben.
Zusätzlich gibt es auch noch   ....? dazu später mehr.


Startblocks ? warten wir mal ab was die Anmeldungen sagen.
Das läßt sich kurzfristig klären. 


Anfahrtskizze, Pakplätze usw kommen noch, werden auch bis zum WE eingestellt.

 In diesem Sinne

    zusätzliche Töpfchen sind das Ziel
und natürlich  der 5. Schinder( hannes)

Die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## rayc (11. Februar 2009)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> Marathon, Halbmarathon und Kurzstrecke sind die ersten ca 27 Kilometer gleich. Auch der Schluß von Halb- und Marathon wird zusammen gefahren.
> Streckenteilungen sind ausgeschildert und durch Streckenposten unterstützt.


Hm, das macht die Entscheidung fuer Marathon oder Halbmarathon nicht leicht. 
Das beim Marathon die Runde nicht doppelt gefahren wird, finde ich echt super 

Besteht die Moeglichkeit, sich notfalls ummelden zu koennen?
Mein Hauptproblem ist, einen Chauffeur zu finden, der bereit ist wegen mir frueher aufzustehen 

ray


----------



## strecken-guru (12. Februar 2009)

Es ist vollbracht. 
*DIE ANMELDUNG IST FREI GESCHA **LTET*

Die ersten Anmeldungen sind auch schon eingegangen 

@rayc ....  habe gesehen, Du hast eine Entscheidung getrofffen
 vielleicht klappts ja mit dem Mitfahrer.

In diesem Sinne.
Ein neuer *Teilnehmerrekord *ist das Ziel 

Die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobym (12. Februar 2009)

Prima. Meine Anmeldung ist auch raus. Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## Dicke Wade (12. Februar 2009)

wo meldet man die kids an?


----------



## Deleted140621 (12. Februar 2009)

Angemeldet und dabei ! 

Freue mich auf meine Hunsrückpremiere !


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Februar 2009)

*93* !!


----------



## lahnbiker (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo Strecken-Guru,

mit der neuen Langdistanz macht Ihr einem die Entscheidung wirklich schwer.
Möchte mich da @rayc Frage anschließen, ob nach Anmeldung eine spätere Strecken-Ummeldung noch möglich ist?

Freu mich aber auf jeden Fall wieder auf Eure Veranstaltung.

Gruß lahnbiker


----------



## kona86 (20. Februar 2009)

Schon 170 Anmeldungen! Sehr geil! 



lahnbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Strecken-Guru,
> 
> mit der neuen Langdistanz macht Ihr einem die Entscheidung wirklich schwer.
> Möchte mich da @rayc Frage anschließen, ob nach Anmeldung eine spätere Strecken-Ummeldung noch möglich ist?
> ...



Ich denke nicht das eine Ummeldung möglich ist.


----------



## erkan1984 (20. Februar 2009)

so ddof, wie das Jetzt klingt, aber wo findet man eine Kleine Skizze zur Anfahrt für Neulinge?


----------



## kona86 (20. Februar 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> so ddof, wie das Jetzt klingt, aber wo findet man eine Kleine Skizze zur Anfahrt für Neulinge?



Stimmt, guter Hinweis, werde ich weiter geben!
Ist aber eigentlich kein Problem. Ab der Autobahnabfahrt Emmelshausen ist die Veranstaltung komplett ausgeschildert, garantiert!


----------



## strecken-guru (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

@erkan1984....klingt nicht doof.

Die Seite ist noch nicht ganz fertig,

1. Erst jetzt, nachdem die Anmeldung zu 100 % funktioniert, werden wir in der ersten Märzwoche die Kid`s - Anmeldung eröffnen.
2.Anfahrt- Skizze, Parkplatz und und .... werden dann ebenfalls eingestellt.
3. Höhenprofile, Strecken- Kurzbeschreibung folgen sobald alles genehmigt ist.


@lahnbiker,,,,,,ob nach Anmeldung eine spätere Strecken-Ummeldung noch möglich ist?

Das muß ich Dir später beantworten.
Sicher ist nur ein Wechsel nach dem Start führt zur Disqualifikation 

Also in diesem Sinne 

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikewolf81 (24. Februar 2009)

@ Strecken-Guru, 
hallo, ich würde gerne Mal einen Vorabblick auf die Strecke werfen. Wird es, außer im Newsletter, eine Möglichkeit dafür geben? 

Carsten


----------



## sun909 (25. Februar 2009)

Hi,
am Tag vorher kann man die Strecke abfahren. Vermute mal, dass sie vorher nicht gerne Details bekannt geben aus den üblichen Gründen...

Freu mich, wir haben uns jetzt zu dritt angemeldet und kommen wohl mit dem WoMo einen Tag vorher, war letztes Jahr sehr gemütlich da oben ! 

grüße
sun909


----------



## strecken-guru (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

@ Streckenvorstellung:

wird es geben ...allerdings nur ein Teil kann vorgestellt werden.
Wir werden die neuen Streckenteile vorstellen.
Termin wird entweder der 2. oder 3. Mai sein.
Aufdrund der Erfahrung im letzten Jahr ( 87 Teilnehmer  zur Streckenvorstellung) wird in unterschiedlichen Gruppen gefahren.

Mehr Infos gibt es aber noch rechtzeitig.

Auch über weitere Aktionen für Kid`s Marathon, Samstagabend und 
Verlosung am <Sonntag werde ich später mehr berichten.

Die Spannung steigt

In diesem Sinne 

die besten Grüße 

vom Strecken- Guru

Spaß für alle ist das Ziel


----------



## strecken-guru (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo,


200 Anmeldungen sind in den ersten beiden Wochen bereits eingegangen. Jetzt geht langsam schon der Endspurt nach den T-Shirts los, die es für die ersten 300 bezahlten Meldungen gibt.

*Neu: *Die Höhenprofile der drei Seniorenstrecken sind drin. Ebenso eine Google-Map des Startortes. Schaut mal rein unter www.schinderhannes-mtb.de

Zum Kids-Race: Die Anmeldungen gehen nicht über das System, da wir eine Unterschrift der Eltern brauchen. Das Formular werden wir demnächst einstellen.

In diesem Sinne 

Die besten Grüße vom Strecken-Guru

Der Teilnehmerrekord kommt näher


----------



## strecken-guru (4. März 2009)

Startzeiten verlegt	 
04.03.2009	 


Hallo,

224 Anmeldungen sind es bis jetzt. Ab sofort seht Ihr in der Startliste auch, wer bezahlt hat und ob Ihr Euch ein T-Shirt gesichert habt. Das wird zweimal wöchentlich aktualisiert - also nicht gleich reklamieren, wenn noch nichts drinsteht.

Eine kleine Änderung: Wir mussten die Startzeiten für den Halbmarathon und die Kurzstrecke um eine halbe Stunde nach hinten verlegen. Dann braucht Ihr auch nicht so früh aufzustehen.
NEU: MARATHON 2009
93 km | 2300 Hm | Start: 8.30 Uhr

Halbmarathon 2009
67 km | 1640 Hm | Start: 9.30 Uhr (NEU!)

Kurzstrecke 2009
38 km | 820 Hm | Start: 10.00 Uhr (NEU!)

Siegerehrung: ca. 14.00 Uhr


Viele Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## jmr-biking (5. März 2009)

Ich bin wieder mit dabei. Schnelle Kurzstrecke zum Eingewöhnen. Freue mich schon darauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strecken-guru (11. März 2009)

...und wieder gibt es eine Verlosung. Jede Startnummer fÃ¼r Kurzstrecke, Halbmarathon und Marathon ist ein Los.
Hauptpreis: ein MÃ¼ssing-Bike im Wert von ca.1.300 â¬


Mehr darÃ¼ber und Abbildung unter
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike_09.aspx
Abb.Ã¤hnlich

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## strecken-guru (23. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Schon 300 Anmeldungen

Früher als im letzten Jahr haben wir jetzt die 300er-Marke überschritten. Wer sich noch ein T-Shirt sichern möchte, sollte  zuschlagen. Die gibt es für die ersten 300 bezahlten Anmeldungen, und da sich einige sehr viel Zeit mit dem Zahlen lassen, bestehen noch gute Chancen, sich eines der begehrten Kleidungsstücke zu sichern.

Jetzt für Kids-Race anmelden

Ab sofort kann man sich auch für das Kids-Race anmelden. Das läuft nicht über das Meldeportal, da wir auch eine Unterschrift der Eltern benötigen. Das Formular kann unter www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike_09_kids.aspx runtergeladen werden.


die besten Grüße vom Strecken-Guru


----------



## dickerbert (25. März 2009)

Ein Kumpel wollte sich dieses Jahr mal ein Rennen von mir anschauen. Da ich ihn natürlich auch nicht langweilen will, wollt ich fragen, wie die Strecke für Zuschauer ist.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit zu Fuß an bestimmte Stellen zu kommen, die für Zuschauer interessant sind? Oder sind Zuschauerplätze vielleiht sogar ausgeschildert?
Ich will ihn eben nicht mitschleppen, nur damit er sich Start/Ziel anschauen kann ^^


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. März 2009)

dickerbert schrieb:


> nicht langweilen ...




Am Besten bei den süssen Mädels am Verpflegungsstand


----------



## strecken-guru (25. März 2009)

Hallo 

@dickerbert

Wir werden die Zuschauerplätze noch rechtzeitig über unsere News und natürlich hier im Forum bekannt geben.
Alle Plätze sind gut zu Fuß oder auf kürzestem Weg mit dem Auto zu erreichen.
Platz 1. ist natürlich der Start und Zielbereich
hier kommen alle Fahrer noch einmal durch bevor es auf die Strecke geht und im letzten Jahr war die Stimmung einfach GENIAL.
vorläufig Platz 2 ist Thörlingen ..mitten in einem der längsten Anstiege.
Hier wir in diesem Jahr richtig Stimmung gemacht

@Am Besten bei den süssen Mädels am Verpflegungsstand 


hier selbstverständlich auch

in diesem Sinne..

die süssen Mädels sind das Ziel

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## dickerbert (26. März 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## strecken-guru (17. April 2009)

Die neuesten Infos	 
17.04.2009	 


Hallo,

wir hoffen, Ihr habt die schönen Tage zum Training genutzt. Die STRECKENVORSTELLUNG findet am Sonntag, 10.5.09 statt. Genaue Infos kommen noch.

Im Moment haben wir 367 Anmeldungen und liegen damit etwas über dem Wert vom letzten Jahr. Die ersten 300 haben sich durch die Zahlung der Startgebühr ihr T-Shirt gesichert. 
Aber auch für die anderen lohnt sich die Voranmeldung, denn dann spart Ihr 3 . Bitte beachten: Es werden nur Zahlungen anerkannt, die bis Freitag, 15.5. auf unserem Konto sind. 

Hier ein paar statistische Daten zu den bisherigen Anmeldungen:

Teilnehmer:

 	    Männer	 Frauen	 Gesamt	
Marathon	       61	                 2	   63	
Halbmarathon 134	                 7	 141	
Kurzstrecke    140	                23	 163	
 	       335	                32	 367 	

Woher kommen die Teilnehmer?

Rheinland-Pfalz	 239	
Nordrhein-Westfalen	 78	
Hessen	 34	
Baden-Württemberg	 6	
Saarland	 2	
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern	 2	
Niederlande	 2	
Schweiz	 2	
Bayerm	 1	
Niedersachsen	 1	

Die bisher größten Teams:

Brexbach Gemsen	 12	
X-Sport Kastellaun	 11	
SIG Koblenz	 10	
KKT-MTB	              10	
MTB-Club Helferskirchen	 9	
Turbo Arzbach	 7	
IBC DIMB Racing Team	 7	
Power Mädels	 7	
Team Michelin	 7	
Team 14:30	 7	
MTB Schaumburg	 7	
RCW Arzheim	 6	
Team Schütteler	 6	
MTB Ötzingen	 5	
Radsport Mertens	 5	
Team Kaninchentod 4	
Team Lago	 3	
Team Kurz Kurz	 3	
Team Kettenknecht 3	
Fahrrad Binz	 3	
Mountain Hoppers	 3	
Drei Maare Biker	 3	


Die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2009)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> Die neuesten Infos
> 17.04.2009
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich trainiere nur bei Schinderhannes Wetter


----------



## rayc (18. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich trainiere nur bei Schinderhannes Wetter


Dann hast du die letzten 2 Wochen garnicht fahren können. 
Gestern und heute musst du aber ran 

@strecken-guru, besteht die Möglichkeit sich um zumelden?
Durch die Zeitliche Verlegung der Starts habe ich für die Langstrecke keine MfG 

An wem muss ich mich wenden und bis wann?
Ich hoffe noch, auch wenn die Chancen sehr gering sind 

Ray


----------



## strecken-guru (19. April 2009)

Hallo,

@rayc
bis 1.Std vor dem Start kannst Du Dich ummelden.
Vielleicht findest Du aber noch eine MFG. Schau doch mal die Anmeldungen durch wer wo her kömmt vielleicht ist einer aus der Nähe.

Die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strecken-guru (28. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Die Zeit läuft.Nur noch 2 Wochen bis zum Start. Hier noch ein paar Infos zum Schinder(hannes)

Leider mußten wir die Strecken ein wenig ändern. Dank zweier Jagdpächter und einem uns wenige wohl gesinnten Ortsvorsteher wurde die Genehmigung für einen Teil der Strecke zurück genommen.
Dadurch ergibt sich folgendes:

Marathon            93 Km   ca. 2560 Hm  
Halbmarathon      67 Km   ca. 1870 Hm
Kurzstrecke         38 Km   ca   977 Hm

Vorteil neue Trails Bergauf und Berab wenig Teer 

Die Startzeiten bleiben unverändert. Ummeldungen bis 1 Std vor dem Start möglich.

Zuschauerplätze :
1. Emmelshausen  Am Heilbrünnchen
2. Schwall im Ort
3. Thörlingen am Windrad
4. Gondershausen Retzmannweg 1. Verpflegung
5. Gondershausen Straßenüberquerung
6. Ortsteil Ney und am Sportplatz Ney
7. Kratzenburg Ort und 2. bzw 3.Verpflegung

Karten legen wir im Start und Zielbereich aus oder Ihr versucht über Google Maps auf unserer HP die Stellen  zu finden.

Kid`s Marathon  16. Mai 09

Die Startzeiten bleiben einzige Änderung 

Der Jahrgang 1996- 1998 fährt eine lange Runde über den Bärenhof.
Die Streckenlänge bleibt bei 6 Km und ca 50 Hm.

siehe auch Einführungsrunde.

GANZ WICHTIG.......... es wird zusätzliche Toiletten geben 


So falls noch Fragen ... dann fragen .

Ach so : STRECKENVORSTELLUNG :

Termin 10. Mai 2009 Start um 10.oo Uhr am ZAP in Emmelshausen direkt am großen Kreisel.

Um Planenn zu können bitte per Mail im ZAP anmelden oder hier über mich.
Wir fahren einen Teil der Marathon- Strecke mit vielen vielen Trails und wirklich kniffligen Stellen.


In diesem Sinne  wir sehn uns 


der 5. Schinder(hannes) MTB Super bike ist das Ziel

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. April 2009)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> Die Startzeiten bleiben unverändert.
> 
> ...
> 
> Die Startzeiten bleiben einzige Änderung


Wie jetzt?


----------



## kona86 (28. April 2009)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?



Richtig lesen!  Das eine bezieht sich auf das "Erwachsenen Rennen" und das andere auf das Kids Race!

Gruß aus Emmelshausen


----------



## Kaltumformer (29. April 2009)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> Kurzstrecke        38km  *977 Hm*


Hui 



strecken-guru schrieb:


> Vorteil neue *Trails Bergauf* und Berab wenig Teer


Hui.

Gruß


----------



## dickerbert (4. Mai 2009)

@Strecken-Guru: Kann man seine Startnummer auch weitergeben an jemand anderes? Also ist eine Ummeldung von Person zu Person möglich?
Bin momentan noch nicht so fit, dass ich die Mitteldistanz angemessen fahren könnte. Und auf die Kurzstrecke,.... weiß nicht, ob ich da Lust drauf hab.


----------



## strecken-guru (4. Mai 2009)

Streckenvorstellung am Sonntag, 10.5.09
Treffen 9:30 Uhr am 
Café Krechel
Rhein-Mosel-Str. 58
56281 Emmelshausen
Abfahrt 10:00 | Dauer ca 2,5 - 3 Std 
Wir fahren Teile der Strecke ab
Pause in Gondershausen im Kirmes-Festzelt
(Veranstalter ist die freiwillige Feuerwehr Gondershausen, die jährlich den Sicherungsgdienst übernimmt).
Wer dann noch Lust und Laune hat, kann noch neue Teile der Kurzstrecke abfahren.
Bitte kurz anmelden unter [email protected]

@ dickbert..........
 es gibt 2 Verpflegungsstellen und eine zusäzliche Wasserstelle und natürlich Mineralgetränke und Riegel am Start.
Aber Ummelden kann man sich auch, am besten am Starplatz minimum 1 Std. vor dem Start.


@ Streckenprofil...........
 Die Hm und KM sind mit einer Grafikkarte gemacht Abweichungen sind möglich.


die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru

der 5. Schinder(hannes) ist das Ziel


----------



## dickerbert (4. Mai 2009)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> Streckenvorstellung am Sonntag, 10.5.09
> @ dickbert..........
> es gibt 2 Verpflegungsstellen und eine zusäzliche Wasserstelle und natürlich Mineralgetränke und Riegel am Start.
> Aber Ummelden kann man sich auch, am besten am Starplatz minimum 1 Std. vor dem Start.


 Ich meinte eher, ob man den Startplatz ganz an jemand anderes vergeben kann?


----------



## strecken-guru (4. Mai 2009)

@dickbert...   kannst Du. Bitte nachweis ob bezahlt oder nicht mitbringen.


@ Zuschauerplätze

Gute Zuschauerplätze

Auf unserer Homepage www.schinderhannes-mtb.de findet Ihr eine Karte mit guten Zuschauerplätzen beim Rennen.

Anmeldungen

Mit 461 Meldungen haben wir jetzt den Voranmelderekord aus dem letzten Jahr geknackt.


----------



## strecken-guru (8. Mai 2009)

Die nächsten Schinderhannes-Infos	 
08.05.2009	 


Hallo,

nur noch eine Woche - dann wird es ernst. Hier noch ein paar Infos:

Streckenvorstellung
Die Streckenvorstellung findet am Sonntag, 10.5. statt. Im letzten Jahr waren 80 Biker dabei. wetter.de meldet für Sonntag nur 28 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit - also rauf aufs Bike.
Weitere Infos <http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/system/modules/redir/index.aspx?R=112> 

Kids-Race
Das Kids-Race findet bereits am Samstag, 16.5. statt. Anmeldungen sind schon reichlich eingegangen. Auch dort gibt es eine Streckenvorstellung.
Weitere Infos <http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/system/modules/redir/index.aspx?R=113> 

Anmelderekord
Zum ersten Mal haben wir seit heute über 500 Voranmeldungen. Bis Mittwoch, 13.5. könnt Ihr Euch noch voranmelden - Ihr spart 3 , aber nur, wenn das Geld bis Freitag auf unserem Konto ist. Bei Barzahlungen am Samstag und Sonntag wird die Nachmeldegebühr erhoben.
Noch eine Bitte: Wer sich noch auf eine andere Strecke ummelden möchte, sollte uns dies bis Mittwoch mitteilen, dann erspart er sich ein zweites Anstellen am Wettkampftag.
zu den Anmeldungen <http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/system/modules/redir/index.aspx?R=114> 

Übernachten in Emmelshausen
Da viele von weit her anreisen, lohnt es sich, länger in der Region zu bleiben. Eine Übersicht über freie Zimmer erhaltet Ihr auf unserer Homepage.
zum Zimmerreservierungssystem <http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/system/modules/redir/index.aspx?R=115> 

Mit den letzten Infos melden wir uns nächste Woche.

in diesem Sinne die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udgard (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo, Strecken-Guru....

hab gerade gemerkt, dass ich mich versehentlich wohl bei Halbmarathon eingeschrieben habe, will aber bei den 93er Starten....was machen wir jetzt?????
Ach so, will morgen das Geld überweisen finde aber nicht die Bankverbindung....geht mir aber jetzt wirklich hauptsächlich über die Umschreibung auf die "Langdistanz"????

Hilfe, für meine Dummheit.....danke!!!!


----------



## sun909 (10. Mai 2009)

hi,
war jemand heute bei der streckenvorstellung?

Wie ist Zustand? Racing Ralph hinten fahrbar?
HT oder Fully auf der Mittelstrecke?

Danke und schöne Grüße


----------



## elmar schrauth (11. Mai 2009)

Bin gestern mitgefahren.
mit semislicks.das ging
allerdings regnets hier schon die ganze  nacht.


----------



## sun909 (11. Mai 2009)

Hi,
danke schon mal für die Info. 

Nach dem Matsch gestern hier verzichte ich auf jeden Fall auf den RR 

Die Vorhersage für diese Woche für Emmelshausen ist ja auch eher sehr sehr feucht... 

Wenn es so schlammig wird, mal schauen, vielleicht verkürzen wir dann eh auf die Kurzstrecke. 

Weichei-Fraktion  Bei Schlamm 5 Stunden sich durchquälen, könnte für Schaltung und Mensch ziemlich heftig werden...

Nun denn, hoffen wir mal auf trockenes Wetter!

schöne grüße
sun909


----------



## Kaltumformer (11. Mai 2009)

Bilder von der Streckenvorstellung:

http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/bildergalerie/mountainbike_09_streckenvorstellung.aspx

... also es war schon schlammig gestern. Mit racing ralph (hatte ich drauf) wird es insbesondere wenn man es bergab fliegen lässt hier und da sicher schlingerig und bergauf waren auch so ein paar steile rutischige Ecken Gerade wenn schon ein größerer Teil des Feldes durch ist wird das nicht besser. Also RR muss es eher nicht sein, da muss man  dann etwas vorsichtiger machen an ein paar stellen und an anderen rauf schieben. Die ganze Woche ist Regen gemeldet und wenn alles glatt läuft Sonntag Regen und 15°C...  ein Freund von mir macht auf jeden Fall nobby nic drauf, er war auch gestern mit RR unterwegs. Mich lacht der Albert schon wieder an...

Gruß


----------



## strecken-guru (12. Mai 2009)

von Wettermann vom Schinder(hannes) am 12.05.2009 20:04 
So....wie in jedem Jahr das Wetter für
Sonntag 17.5.

Mal Sonne mal Wolken 18*C
Wind kommt von Westen 11 km/h
Regen Risiko 50% 
Aber erst nach 17.00 Uhr
Also, schon wieder kein Schinderhannes Wetter 

wir sehn uns

die besten Grüße vom Strecken-Guru

mit Racing Ralph kommt man gaaaanz schlecht ins Ziel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Wetter scheint ja besser zu werden, außer den 10l Regen am Freitag  soll es Samstag und Sonntag trocken bleiben!

Der Boden wird also schön schlammig sein, befürchte ich mal...Zumindest wenn der hintere Teil des Feldes durch fährt (also ich  ).

Gibt es unterwegs an den Verpflegungsstationen denn auch die Möglichkeit, das Rad grob vom Dreck an Schaltung und Co zu befreien? Sprich irgendeinen Schlauch o.ä.?

schönen Gruß und bis Samstag (ist wieder Party am Sportplatz?)!
sun909


----------



## powderJO (14. Mai 2009)

kurze frage: von wann bis wann kann man die startunterlagen abholen am samstag?


----------



## Delgado (14. Mai 2009)

..... und die matschigen Passagen noch schön mit Schotter walzen.
Oder besser noch Asphalt aufbringen, dann kann man mit Slicks fahren


----------



## sun909 (14. Mai 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> ..... und die matschigen Passagen noch schön mit Schotter walzen.
> Oder besser noch Asphalt aufbringen, dann kann man mit Slicks fahren



??? zuviel geraucht  ???

falls das auf den Schlauch gemünzt war...

gruß
sun909


----------



## powderJO (14. Mai 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> kurze frage: von wann bis wann kann man die startunterlagen abholen am samstag?



nur damit das nicht untergeht in der reifendiskussion...


----------



## strecken-guru (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Aaalsoo...gerade vom Ausdschildern zurück.90% sind fertig.

@powderJO... Startunterlagen...
Ab 18.oo Uhr kann man sich nachmelden und die Startunterlagen abholen.
Denke bis 21.oo Uhr wird die Anmeldung offen sein. Die Theke ist länger offen

Mal ganz neben bei bemerkt .Racing Ralph ist keine gute Wahl:kotz:

Wir sehn uns 

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## Deleted140621 (14. Mai 2009)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Aaalsoo...gerade vom Ausdschildern zurück.90% sind fertig.
> 
> ...


 

. . . . . über zwei stunden lang leckerer und delikater hunsrück-fango vom allerfeinsten, was freu ich mich und die waschmaschine meiner else erst. . . .

kann man sich irgendwo "abkärchern" bevor man die heimreise antritt ?


----------



## Chr!s (15. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe ja, dass diejenigen, die am Samstag schon ihre Startunterlagen in Empfang nehmen, vorher noch den Nachwuchs bei seinen Rennen anfeuern!


----------



## kona86 (15. Mai 2009)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> . . . . . über zwei stunden lang leckerer und delikater hunsrück-fango vom allerfeinsten, was freu ich mich und die waschmaschine meiner else erst. . . .
> 
> kann man sich irgendwo "abkärchern" bevor man die heimreise antritt ?



Sicher, Waschplatz ist vorhanden!



Chr!s schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass diejenigen, die am Samstag schon ihre Startunterlagen in Empfang nehmen, vorher noch den Nachwuchs bei seinen Rennen anfeuern!



Das hoffen wir auch Christian!


----------



## Jazzy B. (15. Mai 2009)

Hey Leutz,

ich bin Anfänger und wollte fragen, ob die Kurzstrecke auch für mich keine Probleme darstellen könnte. Hab`s noch nicht so mit Bergabfahrten... Sind die auch für Anfänger zu schaffen oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (15. Mai 2009)

Sind zu schaffen. Einfach mitfahren. Richtig technische Stellen gibt es eigentlich nicht und notfalls kannst du auch mal Schieben.


----------



## Jazzy B. (15. Mai 2009)

Supi, hab mich ja auch schon angemeldet  Ist mein erstes MTB-Rennen und ich bin gespannt wie´s läuft. Berge (bergauf) können mir nix anhaben  Freu mich auf Sonntag !! 

Wünsch euch ein gutes Rennen und kommt gesund ins Ziel 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## sun909 (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
kann wg. Trauerfall in der Familie nicht starten.

Kann man den Startplatz weitergeben und wenn ja, was muß derjenige von mir mitbringen?

Danke für eine kurze Info
sun909


----------



## jokomen (15. Mai 2009)

Na dann mal aufrichtige Anteilnahme.

Der/diejenige braucht sich nur mit Deinem Namen und Startnummer anmelden. Dann bekommt man die Startunterlagen ausgehändigt. Wenn Interesse besteht, ich bin vor Ort....(Infos dann bitte per PN)


----------



## sun909 (15. Mai 2009)

Danke Jürgen für die Info, PN ist raus.

grüße
sun909


----------



## BirdBacharach (15. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte ebenfalls noch einen Startplatz für den Halbmarathon zu vergeben, da ich nicht teilnehmen werde. 

Also, falls Interesse besteht, einfach melden.


----------



## Deleted140621 (15. Mai 2009)

. . . . nochmal ne Frage zur Reifenwahl, auch wenn es nervt.
Für die Kurzstrecke sind die RR ebenfalls nicht zu empfehlen ?


----------



## pd1 (15. Mai 2009)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> . . . . nochmal ne Frage zur Reifenwahl, auch wenn es nervt.
> Für die Kurzstrecke sind die RR ebenfalls nicht zu empfehlen ?



Hallo !!
Es kommt drauf an ob RaRa oder RoRo  !
Also RaRa würde ich klar sagen nein .....
RoRo ist super fahrbar und hat genug Griff....
Wenn noch mehr wasser von oben kommt dann NoRo....

Gruß Patrick


----------



## dickerbert (15. Mai 2009)

Ist die Strecke denn so verschlammt?! Also ich war heute mit Maxxis Medusa unterwegs und der hat eigentlich nur gebremst - war dann noch nciht matschig genug ^^. 
Daher wollte ich hinten den RaRa drauf machen und vorne NN. Gerade Waldautobahnen sind doch meist nur oberflächlich aufgeweicht. Da müsste man mit nem RaRa doch durch kommen? Gerade der neue 09er hat doch richtig Grip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (15. Mai 2009)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke denn so verschlammt?! Also ich war heute mit Maxxis Medusa unterwegs und der hat eigentlich nur gebremst - war dann noch nciht matschig genug ^^.
> Daher wollte ich hinten den RaRa drauf machen und vorne NN. Gerade Waldautobahnen sind doch meist nur oberflächlich aufgeweicht. Da müsste man mit nem RaRa doch durch kommen? Gerade der neue 09er hat doch richtig Grip.


 
War auch meine erster Gedanke und ist wohl die goldene Mitte. 
Hinten RaRa, vorne NoNi. Ausserdem bleibt mir dann auch noch das Wechseln erspart. Und wenn es dann halt bisschen flutscht, macht es auch mehr Spass.

Meine Würfel sind hiermit gefallen.

Gruß

Pattrick


----------



## Joki (15. Mai 2009)

hallo hier pisst es wie aus Eimern...gestern war die strecke schon richtig lustig...will nicht wissen wie es nach einem zusätzlichen Tag Regen aussieht!!!

...also alles was Schwalbe Rennpellen drauf hat wird am Sonntag richtig Spaß haben. Insbesondere die Abfahrt über den Mühlenweg ins Baybachtal. 
Vorsicht!!!!!!!!
Scharfe Spitzkehre nach einem Gefällestück und darauffolgenden üblen Schieferplatten gespickt mit leckerem Schlamm und einem total unübersichtlichen querliegenden Baum auf Augenhöhe (zwar durch Flatterband markiert) aber dennoch unverantwortlich und die nette darauffolgende Linkskurve!

Ich weiss nicht wer solche Strecken für Massenveranstaltungen aussucht, aber Ahnung hat der jenige ganz sicher keine.

Viel Spass beim Massencrash


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Mai 2009)

Diese Stelle ist doch immer dabei, oder ?
Halb so wild.

Bei der Reifen wahl sollte man ruhig auf Nobby Nic vertrauen, vorn und hinten.
Der Rollwiederstand ist nur gering anders zum Ralph.
Oder halt den Ron, hier sollte man die Pannenanfälligkeit beachten.

Ich fahre Nobby-Nobby in 2.1 Version. Auf er 90ger Runde.


----------



## Joki (15. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Diese Stelle ist doch immer dabei, oder ?
> Halb so wild.
> 
> Bei der Reifen wahl sollte man ruhig auf Nobby Nic vertrauen, vorn und hinten.
> ...




ne die Stelle war letztes Jahr nicht dabei....da gings links den Berg hoch!
für ne normale Tour ist das völlig unproblematisch aber bei nem Rennen finde ich sowas unbrauchbar....

ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg....mit Nobby Nic wird es vielleicht gehen aber weniger würd ich nun nicht riskieren.


----------



## UdoB (15. Mai 2009)

"Ich weiss nicht wer solche Strecken für Massenveranstaltungen aussucht, aber Ahnung hat der jenige ganz sicher keine."

Ihr wisst ja wie es geht: Bergauf schön schnell fahren - bergrunter schön langsam!  

Gruss
UdoB


----------



## Deleted140621 (15. Mai 2009)

UdoB schrieb:


> "Ich weiss nicht wer solche Strecken für Massenveranstaltungen aussucht, aber Ahnung hat der jenige ganz sicher keine."
> 
> Ihr wisst ja wie es geht: Bergauf schön schnell fahren - bergrunter schön langsam!
> 
> ...


 
Die 12 Originaltips von UdoB aus H. niedergeschrieben in seiner Autobiographie gleichlautend Deiner Signatur, sind wesentlich werthaltiger ! 

Massenveranstaltung bei rund 500 Leuts. . . .? mmh . . . . . da ist Sonntags um 9 Uhr im 
Meenzer Dom mehr los !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona86 (16. Mai 2009)

Joki schrieb:


> Vorsicht!!!!!!!!
> Scharfe Spitzkehre nach einem Gefällestück und darauffolgenden üblen Schieferplatten gespickt mit leckerem Schlamm und einem total unübersichtlichen querliegenden Baum auf Augenhöhe (zwar durch Flatterband markiert) aber dennoch unverantwortlich und die nette darauffolgende Linkskurve!
> 
> Ich weiss nicht wer solche Strecken für Massenveranstaltungen aussucht, aber Ahnung hat der jenige ganz sicher keine.
> ...



Baum ist entfernt! Jetzt können auch Personen mit über 2,50m Körpergröße diese Stelle passieren!

Edit: Sonne - blauer Himmel!


----------



## Joki (16. Mai 2009)

kona86 schrieb:


> Baum ist entfernt! Jetzt können auch Personen mit über 2,50m Körpergröße diese Stelle passieren!
> 
> Edit: Sonne - blauer Himmel!



 Super, dann ist ja alles gut.


----------



## Kaltumformer (16. Mai 2009)

Joki schrieb:


> hallo hier pisst es wie aus Eimern...gestern war die strecke schon richtig lustig...will nicht wissen wie es nach einem zusätzlichen Tag Regen aussieht!!!
> 
> ...also alles was Schwalbe Rennpellen drauf hat wird am Sonntag richtig Spaß haben. Insbesondere die Abfahrt über den Mühlenweg ins Baybachtal.
> Vorsicht!!!!!!!!
> ...



.... was mir bei so Beiträgen eher Gedanken macht als die Reifenfrage, ist das bei einigen Nervenbündeln offenbar wieder die Nerven blank liegen (?) An Stellen an denen man sich unsicher ist macht man sowieso langsamer. Es sei denn man will die Strecke nochmal auf Krankenkassenkosten von oben im Heli sehen und ist der Meinung damit dann einen würdigen Saisonabschluss 'erfahren' zu haben. 

Schaue ich gerade aus dem Fenster kann ich nur blauen Himmel sehen. Auch die Wettervorhersage verspricht zumindest Trockenheit von oben. 

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0002579

Aber die Strecke wird keinesfalls abgetrocknet sein nach der Woche. Von den Schotter und Asphaltstücken mal abgesehen.


Gruß


----------



## kona86 (16. Mai 2009)

Joki schrieb:


> Super, dann ist ja alles gut.



Wars vorher auch!


----------



## mtbene (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Ist die Strecke denn wirklich so matschig, dass man NN braucht? Ich hab eigentlich keine Lust die Reifen zu wechseln, meint ihr, das geht auch mit Larrsen TT??
Letzte Woche in Saalhausen gings auf jeden Fall


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mir da auch nicht so sicher.  Wollte eigentlich ne Nobby Nic - Racing Ralph Kombi fahren, aber bei den ganzen Ankündigungen hier habe ich gestern mal zwei NN drauf gemacht. 
Trotzdem überlege ich noch bis morgen früh.  Schau mir das Wetter noch weiter an.


----------



## Joki (16. Mai 2009)

hallo..bin vorgestern abend ne runde mit hinten larssen und vorne advantage gefahren....da das schinderhannes revier sowieso mein trainingsrevier ist...habe ich mir mal die strecke angeschaut! klar es geht aber spass macht es keinem wenn einen das heck überholt weil der larssen keinen grip mehr aufbauen kann.

Da es jetzt noch einen Tag lang dazu geregnet hat, denke ich das die Bedingungen nicht unbedingt besser geworden sind.

Viel Spass 

Joki


----------



## rayc (16. Mai 2009)

Sehe gerade das die Jung-68er auf der Marathon-Strecke ihre eigene Alterklasse haben 

Freut mich, das steigert meine Chance wieder mal einen der wunderschönen Pokale  zu bekommen 

Ich habe kein Problem damit wenn Leute mit ihren Slikreifen (RR,...) den Berg nicht hochkommen, weil das Hinterrad durchdreht, und auf der Abfahrt kriechen, weil sie ihr Rad nicht mehr unter Kontrolle haben,  solange sie Platz machen.

Ich würde den Rat von @streckenguru ernst nehmen!

Ray


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Mai 2009)

Wurden die Altersklassen nochmal geändert. ???

Bis morgen


----------



## Bullbiker (17. Mai 2009)

So, bin zurück vom Schinderhannes !
Ein Klassiker ! Die Strecke matschig, rutschig (Wurzeln, Schiefer), dann wieder trocken, und wieder über eine Wiese.
Der letzte Abstecher am Zielanstieg über den Matsch-Pfad hat mir nochmal die letzten Körner geraubt.
Geil !
Das ist eben der "Schinderhannes". Gefehlt hat nur der Hagel und der Sturm von 2007, oder der Regen von 2005, oder das Hochwasser von 1962, oder der Metoriteneinschlag von ... 
Ich frage mich immer, wie die das organisiert kriegen. Einfach super. Riesenlob an das Schinderhannes-Team.
Leider gabs wohl auch Unfälle, ich hoffe den Betroffenen geht es besser als es aussah !

Viele Grüße und gute Besserung
wir sehen uns dann im Juni in Rhens ... und in Dichtelbach ... und in Oppenhausen

und im nächsten Jahr wieder beim Schinderhannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (17. Mai 2009)

Bei dem Schauer heute morgen dachte ich schon : Ach du Sch.... War aber zum Glück nach 5min vorbei. Der letzte Anstieg (Kurzstrecke) über die 'wiesigen' Wege bei Gegenwind wie Narr hatte es echt in sich. Nicht schlecht so ein Hammer zum Schluss nochmal. Der Schlamm war nicht schlecht, aber kein allzu großes Problem, ausser das Mann und Material aussah wie Wildsau und ich zwischendurch mal Dreck im Auge hatte. Allgemein machte die Strecke einfach nur super viel Spaß. Die 2 Schiebepassagen gingen ordentlich in die Wade. Da wurden sicher Grundlagen für ordentliche Krämpfe gelegt...  Vor mir gabs ein paar Ausritte (überwiegend auf normaler Forststraße und eigentlich völlig unkritischen Stellen > Fahrfehler), jeweils immer sauber abgerollt und nichts passiert.  Organisation, Auschilderung und vor allem die vielen 'Helfer' an der Strecke:  



Bullbiker schrieb:


> wir sehen uns dann im Juni in Rhens ... und in Dichtelbach ... und in Oppenhausen und im nächsten Jahr wieder beim Schinderhannes


...woher hast du meinen Kalender ? 

Gruß


----------



## maik_87 (17. Mai 2009)

Könnte jemand mal diue ganzen Links hier eintragen wo es die Videos und die Bilder gibt... Hatte leider nüscht zum schreiben dabay.... :-(

Danke schon mal!!

War wirklich ein super Event und voallem sehr gut Organisiert!! Nur der Matsch hätte an manchen stellen wirklich weniger sein könnnen .....


----------



## Deleted140621 (17. Mai 2009)

Einfach eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung und der Matsch war auch nicht so schlimm, noch nicht einmal knöcheltief war er. 

Ich möchte mich ausdrücklich noch einmal bei dem jungen Mann vom Orgateam für die Helmleihgabe bedanken, er hat mich sicher und sturzfrei ins Ziel geleitet. 
Ohne diese Hilfe hätte ich nämlich wieder die Heimreise antreten können oder lange im Zielbereich Weizenbier trinken müssen.

Also nochmals vielen herzlichen Dank dafür ! Ich wäre für eine PN dankbar um meinen Dank nochmal anderweitig kund zu tun.... . 

Und bei solcher Zufriedenheit, kommt ich sicherlich auch gerne wieder in 2010 und dann schnapp ich mir das Müsing.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Mai 2009)

war echt ne super tour bzw. tortur  prima organisiert und das wetter ist ja noch perfekt geworden  kann mir einer sagen wieviel km / hm letztendlich der halbmarathon hatte ?? mein computerchen hat nach etwa 10km die geist aufgegeben... danke!
gruß


----------



## Dicke Wade (17. Mai 2009)

@AndiBonn86: ich hatte 70 km und 1666 hm. 
top veranstaltung. die strecke war superanstrengend. hatte erst gedacht das ich nicht gut drauf war, bin gut 30 min. länger gefahren wie letztes jahr. als ich aber die anderen zeiten gesehen habe, war das dann doch ganz gut. nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder. und dann ohne matsch. bis dann
Berry


----------



## rayc (17. Mai 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder. und dann ohne matsch.





Drr Schinderhannes war noch nie "trocken".
Richtig Matschfrei werden wir die Strecke nie erleben, aber heute war es schon es mehr als die anderen Male.
Wieso sahen die Kurz- und Mittelstreckler so sauber aus?
Wurde die Langstrecke etwa extra gewässert? 
Die Bachdurchquerungen waren sogar hilfreich 

Der heutige Tag mir leider gezeigt das ich noch klare konditionelle Defizite haben, konnte leider das Tempo nicht bis zum Schluss halten.
Die Entscheidung diesmal mit den CC-Fully statt den mit CC-Hardtail zu fahren war definitiv richtig. 1 Kg Mehrgewicht fällt nicht auf, dagegen die 2-3 kg Schlamm am Rahmen schon  

Ja der hagel 2007 (oder doch 2006?) bei der Siegerehrung war schon so ein denkwürdiger Moment.

@streckenguru, wenn du zustimmst (will nicht das ihr Ärger bekommt), stelle ich die 2008er Mitteldistanz und die 2009er Langstrecke als GPS-Track bei www.gpsies.de ein.
Es war mal wieder top organisiert 
und deine Wettervorhersage stimmte, auch wenn ich das schlimmste bei den Schauer heute morgen befürchtet hatte.

Ray


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. Mai 2009)

Auch ein kurze Rückmeldung von mir.
Was mir sehr gut gefallen hat ist die Organisation. Angenehme Preise. Super nette Helfer und Streckenposten. Dürfen sich alle ein Bienchen stempeln 
Die Strecke hatte alle meine Erwartungen erfüllt. Alles fahrbar, ein wenig Anspruch, schöne Landschaft (ich liebe diese Rapsfelder ).
Was mir negativ aufgefallen war ist wenig. Keine Ahnung ob es mir nur so gegangen ist, aber manche Schilder waren viel zu spät aufgebaut (z.B. auf den Feldern). Nur gut, dass sich vorher schon diverse Leute verfahren hatten (Bremsspuhren). Wäre sonst glatt 2x falsch abgebogen. Die Sauberkeit der Kurz- und Mittelstreckenfahrer ist mir auch aufgefallen.
Zum Abschluss noch:
Wo war denn die Marathon-Jugend ab geblieben? Kann doch nicht angehen, dass ich alleine in meiner Altersklasse angetreten bin und im Ziel angekommen bin. 

Freu mich schon aufs nächste Jahr!


----------



## elmar schrauth (18. Mai 2009)

Ich scliesse mich an.
Gelungene Veranstaltung in nettem Ambiente.


----------



## Asha'man (18. Mai 2009)

Da bleibt nicht viel hinzuzufügen. Super Veranstaltung, Riesen Dank an Streckenguru und das gesamte Team!!!

Kein Streckenposten, der nicht angefeuert hätte. Super! 

Freu mich auf's nächste Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (18. Mai 2009)

auch von mir ein dickes lob. wirklich eine schöne veranstaltung und eine perfekte strecke. viel weniger schlamm als befürchtet. wäre nur schön, wenn ich mal ohne panne durchkäme, der schinderhannes bringt mir irgendwie kein glück. 

ps: wann sind denn die ergebnisse online?

pps: könnten noch ein paar faher der mittelstrecke ihre tachostände durchgeben. höhemeter und kilometer? meiner ist auch ausgefallen und direkt nach dem rennen waren die aussagen äußerst unterschiedlich: von 68 km und 1870hm bis 70 km mit 1600hm war alles dabei. vielleicht lässt sich ja eine tendenz ablesen, wenn mehr leute  posten, was sie auf dem tacho hatten...


----------



## rayc (18. Mai 2009)

Eine kleine Kritik:

Da die Einfúhrungsrunde zeitlich mitgezählt wird sollte man diese 2 km? auch gleich bei der Gesamtlänge miteinfliessen lassen.
Es ist nicht gerade aufbauend wenn man denkt man ist gleich im Ziel und dann kommt das Schild "10 km bis zum Ziel" 

Laut meinem Hac4Pro waren es auf der Langstrecke 2200 Hm auf 95 km.

Habe mich 2 mal kurz verfahren, an paar Stellen haben die  Abbiegeschilder gefehlt, da war es meist zu spät wenn man die gelben Schilder gesehen hat.
(Nach er ersten Streckenteilung hinten der Ort (da waren massig Bremsspuren), die 2te Stelle weis ich nicht mehr)

Ray


----------



## rayc (18. Mai 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> pps: könnten noch ein paar faher der mittelstrecke ihre tachostände durchgeben. höhemeter und kilometer?



Aber immer das MOdell nennen denn jeder tacho zählt anders.
Da können schon 500 Hm Unterschied drin sein.

Und jetzt bitte keine Höhenmeter-Diskussion, denn allle barometrischen Tachos zählen nicht richtig, da jeder Hersteller andere Annahmen macht.
Nur ein Vermesser könnte die halbwegs korrekten Höhenmeter sagen.

Ray


----------



## Asha'man (18. Mai 2009)

Halbdistanz: 69km 1695hm lt. Polar 625x. Höhenmeter barometrisch gemessen. Inkl. Einführungsrunde. Ich schlage vor, wir einigen uns auf den höchsten Wert, den irgendwer gemessen hat. 

Nobby Nic war die absolut richtige Wahl! Das hätte mit RR keinen Spass gemacht und im Nachhinein war ich doch froh, auf die Hinweise hier gehört zu haben. 400g mit leichterem Laufradsatz hätten weit weniger gebracht, als der Grip mit den NN.

Wollte mich noch bei meinem Teamfahrer bedanken. Der mich bestimmt 20km begleitet hat im gegenseitigen Windschatten fahren (sofern möglich). Hatte irgendeinen Werbeslogan "Die Verpackungsspezialisten" auf dem Trikot. Vllt. liest du ja mit.


----------



## Chr!s (18. Mai 2009)

Und schon sind die Ergebnisse da!

Sonntag: http://www3.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=1828&lang=de

Samstag: http://www1.your-sports.com/details/index.php?eventid=2260&lang=de

Gratulation auch von uns an das Orga-Team! Rundum perfekte Veranstaltungen!


----------



## rayc (18. Mai 2009)

Die Auswirkungen des Schlamm sieht man gut, wenn man die 2008er mit den 2009er Zeiten vergleicht.
Siegerzeit auf der Mitteldistanz ist 19 min langsamer 
Im Schnitt waren starker Fahrer 20 min langsamer.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (18. Mai 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Die Auswirkungen des Schlamm sieht man gut, wenn man die 2008er mit den 2009er Zeiten vergleicht.
> Siegerzeit auf der Mitteldistanz ist 19 min langsamer
> Im Schnitt waren starker Fahrer 20 min langsamer.
> 
> Ray



sieger 2008 2:45
sieger 2009 3:09

war aber auch nicht 1:1 die selbse strecke oder irre ich mich?


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Mai 2009)

*2.Platz!!!*

Glückwunsch auch an alle anderen Finisher.
Die Strecke war dieses Jahr deutlich langsamer, der Matsch hat einen die Suppe aus den Beinen gezogen.
Ansonsten war es wie jedes Jahr ein Highlight des Jahres
*Dickes* *Lob an alle die dafür zuständig sind das wir so ein tolles Wochenende in Emmelshausen hatten*


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. Mai 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein dickes Lob ans Orgateam!
> Bin im nächsten Jahr auf jden Fall wieder dabei.
> 
> Weiss jemand was aus dem wackeren 10jährigen Jungspund auf der Kurzstrecke geworden ist? Hat er es noch bis zum Zieleinlauf geschafft?


Klar hat der Pepe das geschafft.


Zur Siegerzeit von 3:09 h.

Wir (Markus, Alexander und ich) hätten auf der Mittelstrecke auch was schneller fahren können. Wir sind bis zum Schluss zusammen geblieben. Mein Bericht: http://www.bikesportnews.de/nc/home...-marathon-fuehrungstrio-setzt-sich-durch.html

Von der Orga: Absolute Klasse! Würde mich freuen, wenn Emmelshausen sich um  die Austragung der Marathon Südwestmeisterschaft bewerben würde!


----------



## jokomen (18. Mai 2009)

Hey,

auch von mir ein dickes Lob ans Orga-Team, den netten Streckenposten und an alle Leute, die an dieser schöner Veranstaltung beteiligt waren. 

Uns hat es auf jeden Fall, wie man sieht, sehr viel Spaß gemacht:





Wir kommen sehr gerrne nächstes Jahr wieder. 

Im nächsten Jahr sollte aber die Strecke von dem Kleber  befreit werden.  Ich habe keine Lust mehr, auch bergab treten zu müssen.


----------



## Schnellwienix (18. Mai 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> sieger 2008 2:45
> sieger 2009 3:09
> 
> war aber auch nicht 1:1 die selbse strecke oder irre ich mich?



Du irrst dich nicht . Die Strecke war auf den ersten 15km geändert, hatte dadurch mehr km und hm. Ich kann aber nicht sagen ob die Mitteldistanz ingesamt länger war. Die Kurzdistanz aber ganz sicher.


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. Mai 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> @streckenguru, wenn du zustimmst (will nicht das ihr Ärger bekommt), stelle ich die 2008er Mitteldistanz und die 2009er Langstrecke als GPS-Track bei www.gpsies.de ein.


...schließe mich der Frage an (Kurzstrecke 09) ?

Auf der Kurzstrecke ist man auch alles andere als sauber geblieben.  Aber das man bei einer längeren Strecke auch mehr Matsch abbekommt ist wohl kaum verwunderlich.

Wobei mir da noch ein Wunsch für nächstes Jahr einfällt. Ein oder besser ein paar mehr Kärcher (findet sich doch bestimmt ein Spender), statt den 2 Gartenschläuche. Muss ja nicht gleich die Feuerwehr übernehmen, das wäre zu viel des guten. 

Gruß

P.s. Kurzstrecke 38,8 km (GPS) (Tacho etwas mehr) / 865 hm (barometrisch mit garmin vista hcx)


----------



## Fischkopp (18. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Wir (Markus, Alexander und ich) hätten auf der Mittelstrecke auch was schneller fahren können.


Na super. Da freut man sich über weniger als eine Stunde Rückstand auf Euch und dann sowas... 



Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Mein Bericht: http://www.bikesportnews.de/nc/home...-marathon-fuehrungstrio-setzt-sich-durch.html


Nett, aber das Foto sieht mir doch mehr nach Saalhausen als nach Schinderhannes aus 

---

Und noch mein Beitrag zur km/hm Diskussion: 70,4km / 1590hm laut Ciclo CM436M


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. Mai 2009)

Fischkopp schrieb:


> Na super. Da freut man sich über weniger als eine Stunde Rückstand auf Euch und dann sowas...
> 
> Nett, aber das Foto sieht mir doch mehr nach Saalhausen als nach Schinderhannes aus
> 
> ...



Saalhausen ist richtig!

Ich weiß selber nicht, warum das am Sonntag so gut lief bei mir. Klar habe ich heute extrem dicke Beine, aber im Marathon selbst ging es mir noch nie so gut wie gestern! Mit schneller meine ich vielleicht 5 Minuten mehr auch nicht. 
Gruß Bonne

P.S. Ich wollte nicht überhehblich sein


----------



## Deleted140621 (18. Mai 2009)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Und schon sind die Ergebnisse da!
> 
> Sonntag: http://www3.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=1828&lang=de
> 
> ...


 

Uuuups . . . . .64./20. AK auf der Kurzdistanz, knapp am Podium vorbei, bei meiner überhaupt 2. Marathonteilnahme, bin aber trotzdem zufrieden.
Das nächste mal werde ich mich ganz weit vorne bei der Startaufstellung begeben, wäre locker noch ne Minute drin gewesen.

Mich würde Interessieren wie viele denn eigentlich bei den einzelnen Distanzen am Start waren ?


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Mai 2009)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Uuuups . . . . .64./20. AK auf der Kurzdistanz, knapp am Podium vorbei, bei meiner überhaupt 2. Marathonteilnahme, bin aber trotzdem zufrieden.
> Das nächste mal werde ich mich ganz weit vorne bei der Startaufstellung begeben, wäre locker noch ne Minute drin gewesen.
> 
> Mich würde Interessieren wie viele denn eigentlich bei den einzelnen Distanzen am Start waren ?



Gesamt 64. und AK 21. bei der Kurzstrecke.  Dann sind wir uns bestimmt unterwegs begegnet.  Die Gesamtanzahl der Zieleinfäufe findest du am Ende der Zieleinlaufliste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (18. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Klar hat der Pepe das geschafft.
> 
> 
> Zur Siegerzeit von 3:09 h.
> ...



Nochmals danke, dass ihr langsamer gemacht habt und wir zu 3. ins Ziel fahren konnten. Hatte aber vorne sowie hinten Luft mit der Katusche draufhauen müssen 

Und ich habe nochnie solange an den Verpflegungszone verbracht wie mit euch beiden 

Insgesamt sehr schöner Marathon!


----------



## UdoB (18. Mai 2009)

Zur Tour: sehr gut. Tolle Organisation, tolle Wege und nicht zu vergessen eine wundervolle Landschaft. Vielen Dank an die Helfer, besonders an den, der ca. 12 km vor dem Ziel meinte, jetzt würde der Weg sich "nur noch" im Wald zum Ziel "hochschlängeln". Die Realität sah leider anders aus.


----------



## Deleted140621 (18. Mai 2009)

Ich bin noch zu berauscht vom dem Siegersekt gestern !

AAAAAABER:

Zitat:  Ihr wisst ja wie es geht: Bergauf schön schnell fahren - bergrunter schön langsam!

ist von Dir, aber auch völlig wurst !

Ich schlage vor:
Wer was wann, wie und wo gesagt hat, lass uns im nächsten Jahr vor Ort beim 6. Schinderhannes bei einem kühlen Weizenbier bereden. ;-)

Gruß aus Saulheim, der Perle Rheinhessens


----------



## UdoB (18. Mai 2009)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> Die 12 Originaltips von UdoB aus H. niedergeschrieben in seiner Autobiographie gleichlautend Deiner Signatur, sind wesentlich werthaltiger !
> 
> Massenveranstaltung bei rund 500 Leuts. . . .? mmh . . . . . da ist Sonntags um 9 Uhr im
> Meenzer Dom mehr los !



Hallo Lance4. Das Zitat von den ahnungslosen Veranstaltern ist von Joki! Nicht von mir!!


----------



## Deleted140621 (18. Mai 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Gesamt 64. und AK 21. bei der Kurzstrecke.  Dann sind wir uns bestimmt unterwegs begegnet.  Die Gesamtanzahl der Zieleinfäufe findest du am Ende der Zieleinlaufliste.


 
Mit Verlaub Herr Zieleinlaufsnachbar, mich interessiert nicht die Anzahl der "Finisher" sondern die Anzahl der Mutigen, die sich am Start aufgestellt haben !


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Mai 2009)

Das ist immer schwer rauszufinden. Man weiß ja nie wieviele sich morgens noch entscheiden und sich dann noch kurzfristig nachmelden. Kurz vor dem Start haben sie es noch über Lautsprecher gesagt, hab aber nur "3hundertirgendwas" mitbekommen. 

Vielleicht weiß ja strecken-guru wieviele es waren? Er ist ja vom Schinder(hannes)-Team.


----------



## dickerbert (19. Mai 2009)

Könnt ihr euch hier eigentlich die Bilder ab Startnummer 426 angucken? Bei mir kann die Seite nicht geöffnet werden....


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Mai 2009)

Nein, die Seite funktioniert bei mir auch nicht, aber das sind auch Bilder von *2008*. Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch das Problem, dass die Seite mit meiner Startnummer nicht funktioniert hat. Habe die Fotografin angemailt und nach ein paar Stunden war das Problem behoben und ich konnte bestellen.


----------



## Schnellwienix (19. Mai 2009)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch hier eigentlich die Bilder ab Startnummer 426 angucken? Bei mir kann die Seite nicht geöffnet werden....





Hallo,

das sind die Bilder von 2008. Die von 2009 sind wahrscheinlich ab Donnerstag online unter www.sportfoto-schmidt.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (19. Mai 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Nein, die Seite funktioniert bei mir auch nicht, aber das sind auch Bilder von *2008*.


Na da hätte ich ja lang suchen können


----------



## maik_87 (19. Mai 2009)

Also ich kann die Seite problemlos aufrufen aber wie schon gesagt sinn das bilder von 2008....


----------



## Fredegar (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo Pierre,

Gratulation zum 2.Platz !!! das hast du Dir verdient und der Pokal sieht auch richtig nett aus ;-))
Bei mir hat es leider nicht gereicht Platz 6. Ak aber es war ein super Rennen und auch die Kurzstrecke konnte ordenlich weh tun.....aber was macht man nicht alles für etwas Spass ;-)))


Gruss Mario

www.mtb-racing-bekond.de


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Mai 2009)

Fredegar schrieb:


> Hallo Pierre,
> 
> Gratulation zum 2.Platz !!! das hast du Dir verdient und der Pokal sieht auch richtig nett aus ;-))
> 
> ...


 
Danke, war auch ziemlich hart die Lange Runde.
Auch dir Glückwunsch zur Top Ten.

Der Schinderhannes lohnt immer, egal ob Lang oder Kurzstrecke.


----------



## maik_87 (19. Mai 2009)

Oh man.., ich hab grad gesehen das die die 88 geboren sinn unter Jugend zählen.... Man man man..., wäre ich 3 Tage älter wäre ich in der Ak erster gewesen  Naja nächstes mal nehme ich mir die Top 10 vor (diesmal leider 11.) Aber für meinen ersten Marathon ist das ergebniss akzeptabel.....

Langstrecke: 93km, 2298hm - Garmin 60Csx

Ps.: wenn gewünscht kann ich per E-mail das Höhenprofil und Trackzeichnung auf der Karte zu senden.....


----------



## rotwild58 (21. Mai 2009)

weiss jemand ob die fotos schon on sind, wenn ja wo?
gruss michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (21. Mai 2009)

Ja sind schon zum Teil online. Mehr als die Hälfte funktionieren aber noch nicht.


----------



## jokomen (21. Mai 2009)

Hey Ihr Schlammcatcher,

habe gerade die Fiddeos von den Powermädels fettisch gemacht und ins Netz gestellt:

*Schinderhannes Marathon 2009 Teil 1*

*Schinderhannes Marathon 2009 Teil 2*

Wer eine DVD in TV-Quali haben möchte, kann die bei mir bestellen..


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Mai 2009)

Das Team Powermädels wird ja immer größer. Schönes Video! Aber nächstes Mal mehr Akkus mitnehmen.


----------



## strecken-guru (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ihr Radfahrer,

sooo jetzt sind mal 10 Tage vergangen und der Altag hat uns wieder.

Vielen, vielen Dank für das viele Lob und natürlich auch für die Kritik.
Mancherlei Kritik ist wohl etwas überzogen, aber unsere Veranstaltung ist mit Sicherheit auch so beliebt weil wir uns über Eure Beiträge Gedanken machen und versuchen das Ein oder Andere umzusetzen.

Na denne Teilnehmer und Strecke,

Voranmeldung  578
Nachmeldung   225
Gesamt          803  


nicht abgeholte Stratnummern 80 

also gestartet 723 davon 

114 Marathonis
255 halbe
354 kurze  

registrierte Unfälle 15 davon einer schwer Oberschenkel
aber es geht im entsprechend wieder gut.
Der Rest Schürfwunden.

DIIIIEEE Strecke

Am Start habe ich es schon erwähnt... wir mußten die Strecken mehrmals verändern.Betroffen hiervon die Kurzstrecke und der Marathon
Da aber alle Strecken über 30 Kilometer der kurzen gingen haben sich alle Angaben verändert . Höhenprofil und Streckenkarte sind über Software erstellt und dadurch ergeben sich weiter Differenzen.Daher überall vermerkt CA. Wir Ihr auch selbst schreibt hat so ziemlich jeder eine andere Streckenlänge auf seinem Tacho. 

Aber auch da arbeiten wir drannnnn.

Sooo hoffe die meisten Fragen sind beantwortet...sonst FRAGEN !


Ob, wann und wie es einen 6. Schinder(hannes) geben wird steht derzeit noch in den Sternen.

Werde mich aber rechtzeitig melden 

In diesem Sinne  

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## powderJO (27. Mai 2009)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> ...Kritik...




gabs die? hier jedenfalls nicht - oder ich habs Ã¼berlesen. wÃ¼sste auch beim besten willen nicht, was es ernsthaftes zu meckern gÃ¤be. die strecke war super (auch die ausschilderung, aber hier kann es manchen halt sowieso nie genug schilder geben), die organisation auch und auch an der stimmung gabs echt nichts zu mÃ¤keln. 
wenn ihr aber unbedingt was verbessern wollt â ihr kÃ¶nntet mal mit dem staubsauger Ã¼ber die strecke gehen und die ganzen fiesen kleinen spitzen Ã¤stchen von der strecke entfernen, damit ich im nÃ¤chsten jahr endlich mal von einer panne verschont bleibe...




strecken-guru schrieb:


> Ob, wann und wie es einen 6. Schinder(hannes) geben wird steht derzeit noch in den Sternen.



ich hoffe, dass rennen steht nicht ernsthaft zur debatte.




ps: unseren bericht zum rennen gibts bei uns im blog


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. Mai 2009)

Gerade sehe ich unter anderem das Bild hier :

http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mtb_09288_1000x665.jpg

Habe ich doch tatsächlich übersehen das es die Möglichkeit gab. Habe (wie andere auch) nur die Wasserschläuche am Sportplatz gesehen & Genutzt. Also meine "Kritik" in Sachen Kärcher bitte Streichen! 

Gruß


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Mai 2009)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> Ob, wann und wie es einen 6. Schinder(hannes) geben wird steht derzeit noch in den Sternen.


 
Wenn ich das höre, mache ich mir sogen !!


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Mai 2009)

Das geht überhaupt nicht. Der Schiner(hannes) muss wieder stattfinden!!
Wo müssen wir demonstrieren?


----------



## rayc (6. Juli 2009)

Hier ist der Track vom 2009er Schinderhannes:

Schinderhannes 2009 Langstrecke
und
Schinderhannes 2008 Mitteldistanz

Ray


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Januar 2010)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> Ob, wann und wie es einen 6. Schinder(hannes) geben wird steht derzeit noch in den Sternen.
> 
> Werde mich aber rechtzeitig melden


Wie ist denn hier der Sachstand? Termin steht ja mit dem 30.5. schon auf der Seite, aber weitere Informationen geschweige denn Anmeldung ist (noch?) nicht.
Wäre schade, wenn es das Rennen 2010 nicht mehr gäbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (17. Januar 2010)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Wäre 2010 auch mal gerne dabei.


----------



## strecken-guru (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

der 6.Schinder(hannes) MTB Super Bike findet statt.Termin 30.05.2010
29.05.10 Kid´s Race und Startnummernausgabe ab 18.oo Uhr.

Anmeldung sollte noch in dieser Woche frei geschaltet werden.
Dazu aber morgen mehr.

Hat ein bischen gedauert. Wir haben die Altersklassen erweitert, nach den Richtlinien des BDR. ( allerdings nur bei Herren und Jugend.)

und und und die ein oder andere Verbesserung wird erfolgen, abgeleitet von einigen gut gemeinten Anregungen aus dem Forum und von unserer HP

ach so .....  wir haben uns bei den neuen T- Shirts sehr viel Mühe gegeben 

in diesem Sinne

der 6. Schinder(hannes) MTB Super Bike ist das Ziel

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2010)

Warum kollidiert der Schinder(hannes) dieses Jahr mit dem Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon??? 
Es ist nicht gut, dass ihr den Termin nach hinten verschoben habt. Denn jetzt werden sich viele Biker überlegen müssen an welchem Marathon sie teilnehmen. 

Sehr schade!


----------



## Dicke Wade (21. Januar 2010)

eine woche vorher ist rheinland mtb cup. die woche davor ist emc und die woche davor ist auch emc. ich denke, der große teil der fahrer beim schinderhannes kommt auch aus dieser gegend, so dass nur wenige sich gedanken machen werden. ich fahre schinderhannes, wie in den letzten 4 jahren .
viel glück bei der wahl der qual.


----------



## strecken-guru (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen

[email protected] kollidiert der Schinder(hannes) dieses Jahr mit dem Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon??? 

der Schinder(hannes) findet immer schon in der Zeit Mitte bis Ende Mai statt.
In diesem Jahr am 29/ 30.05 durch die vielen Feiertage im Vorfeld.
Zu diesen Zeiten bekommen wir keine Genehmigungen, Urlaubszeit/ Wanderer. Saarschleife und wir haben versucht uns ab zustimmen, war aber scheinbar von deren Seite aus auch nicht möglich.

Übrigens  Anmeldung wird doch erst in der kommenden Woche freigeschaltet.

In diesem Sinne

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Januar 2010)

Die Schinder(hannes) waren bis jetzt immer eher mitte Mai. 
(21.05.05/20.05.06/20.05.07/18.05.08/17.05.09)

In den letzten 5 Jahren hat die Terminabsprache ja auch geklappt, oder es war Zufall. 
Na ja, von den dem Orga-Team der Saarschleife hört man ähnliches zu den Probleme der Absprache untereinander. 

Sicher ist es auch schwierig eine vernünftige Terminplanung zu machen, wenn man so viele Dinge berücksichtigen muss. 

Vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## Kaltumformer (22. Januar 2010)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> ach so .....  wir haben uns bei den neuen T- Shirts sehr viel Mühe gegeben



Yep, immer wenn ich die Kette Öle erinnert mich der orangene Lappen von letztem Jahr an den (echt guten!) Schinderhannes MTB.  So ein 'einfaches' schwarz u. weiss hat was - aber ich könnte auch auf den ganzen Nippes verzichten.


----------

